# keyboard layout problem



## penlix (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

I have FreeBSD os and I have a problem. I am actually trying to have both English-Greek language and change them with Atl+R-Shift. This is not possible!  I now have two languages that I want but the keyboard shortcut is not working...

I have tried:
1) configure it with down-right byt the icon failed!
2) in the xorg.conf file failed!

Basically I do not have xorg.conf in the path: etc/X11/
How can I create one automatically with the system?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2011)

penlix said:
			
		

> I am actually trying to have both eglish-greek language and change them with Atl+R-Shift.


Is this combination actually bound to something, somewhere?



			
				penlix said:
			
		

> I now have two languages that i want but the keyboard shortcut not working...


You could simply add lines like the following to the root menu of your window manager:

```
setxkbmap us
setxkbmap gr
```



			
				penlix said:
			
		

> Basically i do not have xorg.conf in the path:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/el_GR.ISO8859-7/books/handbook/x-config.html
(starts from Xorg -configure)


----------



## Bentley (Apr 1, 2011)

Try running this in your terminal:
`$ setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,el` (or *[font=monospace]us,gr[/font]* or however you select the Greek layout)

If that works, you should be able to put this in your xorg.conf:
	
	



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver    "keyboard"
	Option    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"
	Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"
	Option    "XkbLayout" "us,el"
	Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
EndSection
```


----------

